# Resident Return Visa RRV 155 for 5 years



## savanna (Feb 12, 2016)

There is Resident Return Visa (subclass 155)

You might be able to be granted this visa if you:
•	have spent a period totalling two years in the last five years in Australia as either an Australian permanent resident or citizen (the 'residence requirement').
Travel facility
If you have lived in Australia for at least two years of the past five years and are granted a Subclass 155 Resident Return visa it will have a five year travel facility from date of grant.
.............
My situation is following:
I arrived to Australia on 1 Jan 2012. I left Australia on 1 Jan 2014.
So I have been living in Australia for 2 years (2012, 2013).
But I had several trips to Russia for total 3 months.
So I don't have 2 years. I only have 2 years minus 3 months.
So in my case if I come to Australia in 2016 and will live nessasary 3 months (in 2016), will I receive Resident Return Visa 155 for 5 years? 
I asked this question on their website and received answer:
"If you have lived in Australia as a permanent resident for a total of two out of the last five years (i.e. 730 days) immediately before you lodge your application, you may be eligible for a Resident Return (subclass 155) visa with a five year travel facility."
So If I come and live 3 months (in 2016), will they count them to period i already spent in 2012 and 2013.Will I receive Visa 155 for 5 years.
I need to know answer. Pls help


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

When you apply for a RRV, they will look at the 5 years immediately prior to your application. If you lived in Australia at least 2 years of those 5, then you would likely get a 5-year RRV. if it's less than 2 years, then you'd likely get a 1-year RRV (after which you could apply for another one).

So if you lived in Australia from Jan 1, 2012-Jan 1, 2014 with a 3-month absence, and then return in 2016 and apply after 3 months, you'd probably get a 5-year RRV. You could always wait a bit longer than 3 months after your return to apply in order to be on the safe side.


----------



## savanna (Feb 12, 2016)

Maggie-May24, thanks a lot for your answer!!!


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

I have a refused RRV in Mar 15. Border refused it base on i didn't fulfill some undertaking. I do not know now how should i go about to renew RRV successfully. Any one could advise me here?


----------



## antony1234 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi Jerry,

Were you able to get RRV successfully afterwards? Any reason you found out why border rejected in first place?


----------

